# How to Post Photos to the Forums



## Overread

Below are outlined a variety of methods on how to upload photos or embed them onto the forum itself. It's broken into sections depending on the method you wish to use, so please click the links below to be taken to the relevant post. Note that this is not a comprehensive list of different 3rd party hosts.

Guide for Flickr

Guide for Imgur


NOTE - if any members wish to contribute toward adding more guides for other hosts please contact me on the site. Help would be most welcome.


----------



## Overread

Placeholder for on-site gallery


----------



## Overread

How to post Photos from Flickr:

1) Upload your photos to flickr itself; if you have trouble please consult flickrs own help dialgues/menu options to aid you through this process.

2) Once uploaded to the service click on the photo that you want to embed into the thread. 

3) With the photo selected you have two options on how to embed depending on the forum software and what it supports. You can always test this in the forums testing section or a simple off-topic post until you are sure which method works.

Method A
1) On the photo page hover over the photo and a series of icons should appear in the lower right hand corner of the photo. This might take a little time so be patient. 
Once they appear click the sharing icon (ringed red below)








2) On the new page that opens up select the size of the image you want to embed from the options and then copy the address bar as shown below (red). 






3) Finally paste copied text into your post. The image should now display as desired when you make the post. 


Method B - if A fails this is the alternative method to posting. Note that flickr Terms and Conditions does require you to link back to you gallery when you enbed off-site. So do consider putting a link into your forum signature/post/user profile 

1) On the photo page hover over the photo and a series of icons should appear in the lower right hand corner of the photo. This might take a little time so be patient. 
Once they appear click the download icon (ringed red below)






2) On the new tab that appears select the "view all sizes" option (as ringed below). Note if you click any other option it will start the downloading process for the photo (which isn't what you want for this). Simply cancel the download if you start one and repeat the process. 






3) On the new page that opens select the size you want from the range of choices along the top. Original will be totally un-modifed whilst the others will have a degree of editing applied (sharpness) to account for the resizing that flickr has performed on your behalf.






4) Note that this stage will vary depending on your browser of choice, below I've detaild methods for Opera and Internet Explorer. Chrome and Firefox will have similar methods; the key is to the the address/url of the photo itself not the web-page.

OPERA
1) Right click on the photo and select "copy image address" from the menu options. 






2) Paste the copied text into your forum post between image tags as follows, without the spaces:

[ img ] Paste the link here [ /img ]

The image will now embed when you make the post.


INTERNET EXPLORER
1) Right click on the photo and either:
a) Click copy (go to step 3)
b) Click properties (go to step 2)






2) On the new window highlight and copy the link as shown in the Address(URL) tab, as shown below.






3) Paste the copied text into your forum post between image tags as follows, without the spaces:

[ img ] Paste the link here [ /img ]

The image will now embed when you make the post.


----------



## Overread

How to post photos from Imgur

Stage one go to the site and sign up to their services. Once you've got an account setup go to the top right corner where your user name is and hover over it to open the dropdown menu. From the menu pick "Images". 
Once you're more familiar you can also use the albums tab if you use them to organise your photos.







Once on the main page it will look something like below. On that page you've two options to upload photos. The first is to click the big "Add Images" icon. 






This will bring up a new uploading page for you. You can then click browse to open up a browsing window to find the photos on your computer. You can also click and drag photos from a folder over the web-page, which will copy them to the website.






Note that the second way to upload photos is to simply click and drag photos onto the images page and the upload process will start automatically. This is the quickest method, but if you're not used to click and drag uploading the browse method listed above might be easier for you. 


Once your photos are in your gallery simply left click once on the photo. From the page that appears you then simply have to click the blue copy button located next to the BBCode (message boards and forums) to automatically copy the link to your copy/paste.






Then just paste that text into your forum post and it will appear. So long as it appears like:
 [ img ] link here [ /img] 

Without the spaces it will work. Note that if you want you can copy the Direct Link (listed higher up with the .jpeg on the end) and put the image tags into your forum post manually if you want. You've also lots of other links for other services to aid you in sharing.


----------

